# CAT 5 bending radius



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can conduit bodies be used when installing CAT 5, or does this not meet the bending radius requirements?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Rule of thumb.:thumbsup: Bend radius of cat 5 must be at least four times the diameter of the outer jacket.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

We used 2 inches


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Can conduit bodies be used when installing CAT 5, or does this not meet the bending radius requirements?


 as long as the cable is not pulled tight inside the conduit body where it gets bent off sharp ( a little slack is needed) :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've seen Cat 5 literally tied in a kinked up knot and still test out fine :laughing:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I've seen Cat 5 literally tied in a kinked up knot and still test out fine :laughing:


Test out fine on what kind of test? Just a wiring continuity test or a speed test?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

To answer the OP, theres no bend you can do or factory fitting you can buy that will exceed the bending radius.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Can conduit bodies be used when installing CAT 5, or does this not meet the bending radius requirements?


That depends on the install. The company I used to work for got certified to install Panduit for their 15 year warranty, that required you to adhere to TIA? requirements and a few others. Panduit would actually come out to inspect installs.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

chewy said:


> To answer the OP, theres no bend you can do or factory fitting you can buy that will exceed the bending radius.


If you pull the cable tight, the bending radius will be smaller than what the standards permit. Pulled tight, you can get a bending radius less than the diameter of the cable.

I have seen a short length of PVC conduit cut and placed in the LB so that even if the cable would be pulled tight, the bending radius would be that of that of the PVC conduit.


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have seen a short length of PVC conduit cut and placed in the LB so that even if the cable would be pulled tight, the bending radius would be that of that of the PVC conduit.


That's a clever idea. :thumbsup:


----------

